# Is a day at the beach okay?



## lifeofquill

I live about 30 minutes from the beach and find myself there a lot during the summer. I was wondering if it would be okay to bring Quill along for a day trip? My main concern was him getting sand in his eyes, are there any other things I should worry about? I figured I could bring a box or carrying case with me and set it on my beach blanket for him.


----------



## Lilysmommy

It would probably be okay, with plenty of precautions. Sand in the eyes is one concern, but also sand in his penile sheath if he digs into it or pees (then has sand stick to him), which can cause major irritation or worse. Another concern is parasites - fleas, worms, etc. are all more likely at the beach, as far as I know. I know my dog got sand fleas once just from being up at my grandparents cottage & digging in the sand around the fire pit. So you'll just want to keep that in mind & possibly talk to your vet about safe preventatives or signs to look for after the trip in case he picked up anything.

Make sure you pay close attention to the weather forecast when you go - too cold is a concern, but so is too warm (to an extent). You don't want him to get overheated in the carrier & not be able to cool off. I would definitely have a hard cat/dog carrier (since you need one for traveling in the car anyway) with you, with plenty of bedding in for him to burrow into if he isn't a fan of the sun or people. Make sure you take a light-colored lightweight blanket to put over the carrier, that covers it completely. That way he'll be shaded from the sun (as far as heat), but it should still let some light through (or you can leave a bit uncovered for that). I would also be paranoid & take handwarmers, just in case, but I'm usually pretty paranoid. :lol: 

Traveling with hedgehogs, even for day trips, is a bit like traveling with a baby - take food, treats, home water, and bowls for food/water. Take extra bedding, paper towels or wipes & a bag for if he potties in his carrier or on the sand (I would consider it rude to leave hedgie poop on the beach, just like with dog poop). Take hand sanitizer in case you have someone who wants to hold or pet him & you're willing to let them - make them use it before & after they touch him. If you don't think he'll react well to someone holding him, don't let them & just explain that hedgies can be shy/defensive & you don't want anyone hurt. I'm less concerned about the human, and more that they could drop him, especially if he's poky or wiggly. Lily had a habit of back off hands, so I always warned anyone who held her, and usually made them sit down.

If you do give it a try, let us know how it goes.


----------



## MomLady

I would also be concerned about interrupting his sleep. Sometimes if they are taken out during the day, they don't get up at night and won't wheel or eat.

Try it and see what happens. 

Listen to what his body language is saying to you. His comfort should be your first priority.


----------



## Katten

I think it would be okay, but just keep in mind that hedgehogs are very sensitive to the sun, so you should keep him in the shade as much as possible. I know my hedgie likes sand, and I love letting her walk over different types of ground for sensory input/the experience.


----------

